# Steroid induced psychosis



## Tonyj (Jan 30, 2012)

Can anyone help with a code for steroid induced psychosis. I'm leaning toward 292.89 and E932.0.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 30, 2012)

Is it due to adverse effect or poisoning?


----------



## Tonyj (Jan 31, 2012)

mitchellde said:


> Is it due to adverse effect or poisoning?



It's due to adverse effect. Pt is on steroids for treatment of GVHD.


----------

